# Astuce pour tester sa voix sur Skype



## totoffff (14 Octobre 2004)

Il suffit d&#8217;appeler echo123 ,c&#8217;est un répondeur.

Après avoir écouté le message vous parlez pendant 10 secondes et ensuite automatiquement vous pouvez réécouter votre voie.

Je vous conseille d&#8217;ailleurs vivement l&#8217;achat d&#8217;un micro casque pour plus de clarté.

PS : C&#8217;est France Télécom qui va être content !!!


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## fwedo (14 Octobre 2004)

j'ai un effet vague moi (la voix s'éloigne et s'approche)... mais j'ai pas de micro...et surtout je suis en 56k.
c'est honetement super impressionant ce skype !


----------



## yoffy (15 Octobre 2004)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit d?appeler echo123 ...Je vous conseille d?ailleurs vivement l?achat d?un micro casque pour plus de clarté.


Super!
Ce fameux casque vaut-il mieux le prendre USB ou utiliser les entrées/sorties audio(iMac G3 DV400)?


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2004)

En parlant de casque, ma petite femme serait prête a l'adopter a 100% si elle avait la possibilité de parler à sa maman via un pseudo telephone pour pouvoir se déplacer, (j'ai le dongle blutooh) l'objet miracle existe ?
celui par exemple http://www.maisondugsm.com/a/produi...H35/kit_pieton_sans_fil_bluetooth_hbh_35.html 
http://www.maisondugsm.com/a/produi...it_pieton_sans_fil_bluetooth_jabra_bt200.html

il valentt quoi ? (parce qu'ils n'ont pas étés conçus pour cela a la base tout de même  )

(parce que ça c'est filaire http://www.plantronics.com/europe_union/fr/press/releases/20040318c.jhtml#  )


----------



## totoffff (16 Octobre 2004)

Moi je me suis commandé un casque USB ici 

J&#8217;en suis très content, et il paraît qu&#8217;il y a des soucis avec les casques à prise jack !!!

En plus il y avait une promo, il était à 55 ¤ avec un crédit de 8,5¤ de communication pour Skype.


----------



## pixelemon (16 Octobre 2004)

le micro intégré de mon powerbook tourne bien jusqu'à 3/4 metres, après je dois augmenter MON volume


----------



## totoffff (16 Octobre 2004)

Elle sont vraiment compliquées nos petites femmes


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2004)

je n'avais pas vu
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76266
merci alain :love:


----------

